#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > IELTS Study Zone-International English Language Testing System >  >  IELTS Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs)

## jaivinder

Here are some common questions asked by students. If you are also preparing for IELTS examination you may have similar questions about IELTS.

*Q1. Should I take the Academic or the General Training module?*

*Ans:* The Academic module is ideal if you want to study at undergraduate/postgraduate level or for professionalregistration. The General Training module is normally taken by those who want to migrate to an Englishspeakingcountry or study at below degree level. If you’re still unsure, we advise you to check with theinstitution you’re applying to.
*
Q2. Does IELTS include American English?*

*Ans:* IELTS is an international English test that covers all major varieties of English (American,Australian, British).

*Q3. What topics are covered in IELTS?*

*Ans:* A wide range of topics are covered and they are relevant and accessible to those wanting to study atuniversity level. No specialist knowledge is required.

*Q4. Are there any free sample questions available?

Ans* Yes you can use of internet to find free sample for IELTS exam preparation or you can visit: www.ielts.org

*Q5. Is the Listening paper different for Academic and General Training?*

*Ans:* No, It is same for all candidates.

*Q6. What information will I get before each section?

Ans:* At the beginning of each section, you will hear a short description of the situation you are about to listento. This may give information about who the speakers are, where they are and what the general topic is.This description is not written on the question paper, so it is important to listen to it carefully.

*Q.7: Will I have time to look at the questions before I listen?

Ans:* Yes, There is time to look at the questions before each set of questions. The voice on the recording will tellyou which questions to look at.

*Q.8: How many times do I hear the recording?

Ans:* You will hear each recording ONCE only (other than in the example at the beginning).

*Q.9: Are the questions in the same order as the information in the recording?*

*Ans:* Yes. This is true for all question types in IELTS Listening.
*
Q.10: Will there be a pause during the recording?

Ans:* There is a pause between each of the sections. Also, there is one break during Sections 1, 2 and 3, to allowyou time to look at the following questions. However, there is NOT a break in Section 4.





  Similar Threads: IELTS Academic and General Training FAQs Frequently Asked Interview Questions_Electrical Engg. Client Server Architecture - Full Course Ebook & Frequently Asked Questions

----------

